# Micronised linseed in the Perth/Kinross area?



## FfionWinnie (16 March 2013)

Does anyone know of a source that is cheaper than 28.50 a bag. 

If not, is anyone interested in getting some from Carrs Billington with me?  They can get a cheaper price if they order 10 bags but they don't want to order that much   I would take two...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 March 2013)

I asked them about this yesterday and you can get it cheaper online with postage to your door than you can buy it from from them.


----------



## FfionWinnie (16 March 2013)

EKW said:



			I asked them about this yesterday and you can get it cheaper online with postage to your door than you can buy it from from them.
		
Click to expand...

Yes... Unless they order ten bags, hence the point of my post!  

Probably they would do it if enough folk wanted it to collect from any Carrs as their lorries are up and down to each shop anyway so they can get the ten bags delivered to one and then on to the others and it should still be cheaper than the online price of 28.50.


----------



## TPO (16 March 2013)

You can get it on eBay for £27.50. Unfortunately that's the cheapest I've been able to find.


----------



## FfionWinnie (16 March 2013)

TPO said:



			You can get it on eBay for £27.50. Unfortunately that's the cheapest I've been able to find.
		
Click to expand...

Surely we can get a co-operative going!!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (16 March 2013)

charnwood milling???


----------



## FfionWinnie (16 March 2013)

Black Beastie said:



			charnwood milling???
		
Click to expand...

Yes 28.50 inc delivery. I want to pay 21!!! Or close to it


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 March 2013)

Carrs won't do it for any less than £25 as they will need to cover the transport cost and make a small bit of profit on it.

I'll get some if they get it in as I can't be faffed waiting for a courier all day.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (16 March 2013)

might just have to bite the bullet and pay the extra.


----------



## FfionWinnie (16 March 2013)

EKW said:



			Carrs won't do it for any less than £25 as they will need to cover the transport cost and make a small bit of profit on it.

I'll get some if they get it in as I can't be faffed waiting for a courier all day.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but they will get it at wholesale prices to begin with. 25 is still better than 27.25 (ebay) and the courier getting lost!!  Folk can buy it from shops for 21 in some areas and its Charnwood stuff so there must be a way!!

I am already biting the bullet black beastie but I find out if I will be made redundant in the next couple of weeks so I need to source cheaper everything!!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (16 March 2013)

Yep been there and done that, its pants , i managed to switch the other feeds to cheaper alternatives but kept the supps and stuff normal but paid the same price each month. 

Hope you dont get laid off and if you do I hope you get somethin else soon


----------



## TPO (17 March 2013)

The eBay linseed is charnwood but just via a pet shop seller,

I never wait in for couriers; just put a note on payment to leave at the back door.

I'm in Clackmannanshire but willing to join a Kinross co-op to order!


----------



## FfionWinnie (17 March 2013)

TPO said:



			The eBay linseed is charnwood but just via a pet shop seller,

I never wait in for couriers; just put a note on payment to leave at the back door.

I'm in Clackmannanshire but willing to join a Kinross co-op to order!
		
Click to expand...

Hurrah!

I will phone Carrs tomorrow and see what the price will be for ten bags and see if its worth doing. 

I don't have a back door


----------



## TPO (22 March 2013)

http://www.gjwtitmuss.co.uk/straigh...2/cid637/full-fat-micronised-linseed-20kg.asp

Someone posted this link on here. Cheapest delivered linseed I've seen


----------



## ozpoz (23 March 2013)

That link looks good - I'm happy to join in a co-op for ordering although that price looks hard to beat.


----------



## Miss L Toe (23 March 2013)

Really, with the cost of fuel, it is better to have it delivered direct, and as it lasts months you dont want to buy too much. Spring is coming soon, they can eat grass!
I worked out all the detailed costings for my pony, and I decided that 20kg of m/linseed, a bag of non molassed sugar beet flakes and plenty of minerals were the cheapest diet:  minerals being relatively the most expensive and linseed the cheapest.


----------



## JillA (23 March 2013)

Thanks - I have just ordered mine from GWTitmuss instead of Charnwood Milling and saved.....................£2


----------



## TPO (23 March 2013)

No worries 

Miss L Toe, if that shop can sell it for £18 I don't see why Carrs can't. I know it won't cost me £10 in fuel to collect it so it's an option I'd be keen to follow up on


----------



## TPO (23 March 2013)

Someone else just posted this link; it's even cheaper than above 

http://www.farmandpetplace.co.uk/pr...eed/conditioning/micronized-linseed-20kg.html


----------



## TPO (23 March 2013)

ETA - Sorry JillA; you would have saved £3.50 with this company lol


----------



## FfionWinnie (23 March 2013)

TPO said:



			No worries 

Miss L Toe, if that shop can sell it for £18 I don't see why Carrs can't. I know it won't cost me £10 in fuel to collect it so it's an option I'd be keen to follow up on 

Click to expand...

Exactly but I bought it on blooming eBay and then they wanted to charge me an extra 6.99 as I am in "upper Scotland" PERTH!!! had to get it delivered to my parents instead. Hopefully will get Carrs sorted for next winter as you say no reason why they shouldn't be able to sell it at a competitive price, they told me they buy loads of stuff from Charnwood but that Charnwood still make them order ten bags 

I am going to Carrs anyway so it won't cost me extra in fuel.


----------



## TPO (24 March 2013)

FW- where about are you?PM if you prefer. Maybe we could sort something ourselves, if anyone else localish was interested, to place larger orders and collect that way?

I know I feed it year round.


----------

